# College colors survey-please participate!!



## ed4copies (Oct 14, 2005)

I have no idea how to set this up, so here goes nothin'!!

If we work on pen blanks for team colors, what colors would you like to be able to purchase? How much would you expect to sell?

Example of answer: Blue & Gold:Marquette, 25 per year
Green & Gold: Green Bay Pack, 50 per year
Red & white: my son's high school team, 50-one-time deal

Got the idea??
Help us choose the right way to pursue this!  Thanks!


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 14, 2005)

High School Colors are Maroon & White - but I'm rarely back home.
College Colors are unknown (Northwood University) - night school graduate.
Vikings are Purple & Gold but I now live in Ohio.

Short answer...I probably wouldn't buy any of them unless I get a windfall from someplace unexpected ("Do me a favor Saul - buy a ticket!)


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 14, 2005)

First attempt to clarify:

Where YOU went to school is NOT my question.  If you sell pens, what school colors could you SELL!  These would be the colors of blanks we would like to be able to provide.  

CLEARER??????!!!!! (We'll see)
[8D]


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 14, 2005)

So you want:
1. Do you sell school pens?
2. What colors do you sell (so I can make blanks in the most popular colors to sell to you)?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 14, 2005)

By George, he's got it!!!


(cue the music)
The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain!!!! [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## esheffield (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't currently sell school pens, but mainly because I can't find the right colors. I live near VA Tech (as well as being a grad) and I'm pretty sure I could sell some in Maroon and Orange. You can see samples here: http://www.hokiesports.com/. You can see maroon is the main color, with orange used as more of an accent.

At one point I checked on the requirements for making VT themed pens from a legal standpoint (logo usage, etc.) and while the requirements and fees seemed quite reasonable, I'm thinking they may have even had a claim on the color combination. I'm probably wrong on that, but I wonder if (or anyone making such pens) would have some kind of legal requirements or licensing. I'll have to look that up again - it's all on their web site.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 14, 2005)

Eddie,

Thanks for your input!!

No doubt they can protect their logo, but as long as the colors are standard "Pantone" shades, I think they would be hard pressed to form a legal claim on them .   Yo, Ron, am I right?????.

Keep the ideas coming guys-I am not here for the weekend, will check Monday!!


----------



## esheffield (Oct 14, 2005)

I may be full of beans on that - I find my memory to be less than reliable. I went back to the VT site and didn't see anything regarding licensing of the colors. I figured the colors individually could not be claimed, but I wondered about the specific combination of colors being claimed. I did find that the colors are officially PMS 208 (Chicago maroon) and PMS 158 (burnt orange).

BTW, is anyone out there putting school logos on your pens in some way? Any comments on the licensing and such? I've thought of seeing about making some nice high end pens and trying to work through the alumni assn. selling them as limited editions or such. I've seen some VT pen/pencil sets in the bookstore catalog, but they basically looked like mass produced slimlines with a VT logo on the clip. Can't remember how much they were, but I do remember thinking they seemed way overpriced for what they were.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 14, 2005)

The NCAA regulates the use of logos and mascots.  The licensing fees aren't what kills you.  It's the surety bond they make you post.   BTW, the professional sports teams have the same issues.  The licensing isn't bad but a bond like the one they require can run many thousands of dollars.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 14, 2005)

Lou,

Sounds like you've looked into this.  Is there any restriction on making blanks that "happen" to be the same colors as the University?  Or NFL?


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 14, 2005)

I really doubt that many of them can protect their colors.  Lots of schools have the same colors.  There may be a few schools that have such unique color combinations that they may have tried to protect them; but I would guess that as a general rule colors won't be a problem...now graphics...that is another story.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 14, 2005)

Colors and color combinations cannot be restricted by either the NCAA or by professional sports, although I'm sure that Jerry Jones would love to own Silver and Blue. [8D]


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Oct 15, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I think logos can be engraved, as long as your engraver  has purchased licensed products in which to do the engraving. (hope that made sense lol) From what I understand, some of the laser engraving programs purchased by businesses are such.  Maybe that will help clarify things? 

I wonder if just putting "Auburn" or "Alabama" with no particular logo, just writing, is restricted?


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, and as to colors being their property? I think not. If someone thinks they have license to colors of the rainbow that God set in place to begin with............. well!!!  Or even the combinations, which are often either complementary or contrasting colors on the Age Old Color Wheel.  And furthermore, what about all the schools that have the SAME colors?  After all, how many Blue and White schools ARE there????

Our school resins have done well as we market them as such at the shows.  Some combos we haven't perfected yet, but folks have still liked them & purchased them, so it can't be all bad!


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't sell school pens...yet.
the colors I need are Silver and Blue. problem with selling is the University regulates sales on campus. usually to student body. but not always. I can sell what I want off campus. the logo is anouther matter. I could probably sell 50 to the head coach alone.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> <br />I may be wrong, but I think logos can be engraved, as long as your engraver  has purchased licensed products in which to do the engraving. (hope that made sense lol) From what I understand, some of the laser engraving programs purchased by businesses are such.  Maybe that will help clarify things?


I did quite a bit of research on this.  Even if you own software where the software company has obtained permission to use the logos, you still do not have rights to use that logo in items for resale.  The NCAA and pro sports teams take licensing seriously.  Take any risks you want, but remember that if you lose in court it could well cost you dearly.


----------

